# Water curing



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok I no I've seen this around here before. But I can't seem to find it. Would some one please explain this to me. And the possible benefits that water curing can give me. I hear that it makes your smoke really nice and smooth but I've never seen it. Nor have I ever heard of it until recently. If it does help smooth it out. I would love to try it on my current grow.


----------



## Abso (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea I already did that. I cant seem to find anything in the forums.

Anywho its all good found this.



			
				videoman40  said:
			
		

> *Introduction* - What is the water cure? Why would I want to do it?
> The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing. Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, chlorophyl, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).
> 
> THC is not water soluable, and the bud is protected from air/light, enabling potency to be maintained at it's highest levels, while the nasty chemicals are flushed out. Some growers report being able to add nutes all the way up to their harvest date because the water cure takes care of the built up chemicals.
> ...


----------



## Abso (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28157

I'm also sure I read in one of the journals here about a re-vegged monster of a tree that they also water cured...  and went into the process a bit.

Maybe it was Puffin Afatty, try to find his journal, .


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll take a look. O and can this be done to already dried buds?


----------



## Abso (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty sure you give em a short dry before the water cure, or at least that's one method...


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 1, 2008)

i've tried water curing on a few buds and to me it seemed to take all the taste out with the harshness. it was alot smoother bud kinda bland. thats just how it worked out for me. i could have done it wrong.


----------



## Abso (Aug 2, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've tried water curing on a few buds and to me it seemed to take all the taste out with the harshness. it was alot smoother bud kinda bland. thats just how it worked out for me. i could have done it wrong.



It definitely will kill taste and smell, but it will replace it with a different smoother taste as you said.

A lot of what you taste from air cured buts adds to the overall harshness which water curing will get rid of.


----------

